# Chaos - No world dog show thread this year? D:



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Title says it all! 

Also - I've been MIA and miss our chats <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Been busy, getting ready for a show. I can put one up though, somebody would have to keep it up, because I have no clue if I will get internet where I am going.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Nah don't worry about it  good luck at your show!!!

If I get some time (and can find results) I'll do it!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That is what I am searching for now, I have found a live stream but no results page, weird.


----------

